# Is this drive faulty?



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm a long time tivo user but never felt the need to register here as tivo has performed flawlessly over the years. But I needed to upgrade the drive for space reasons and deceided to buy from tivoheaven.

To cut a long story short, I ordered the Samsung 250Gb drive which proved to faulty within two days.

The picture faults are

http://www.zen92790.zen.co.uk/Pix/tivo1.JPG

http://www.zen92790.zen.co.uk/Pix/tivo2.JPG

http://www.zen92790.zen.co.uk/Pix/tivo3.JPG

The drive was tested but according to blindlemon, no fault has been found and he blamed my tivo and my sat box for the fault. I asked for a replacement as under the Sale Of Goods Act, the drive is not fit for purpose.

I must have hit a raw nerve there as blindlemon's attitude completely changed. He said he didn't want to spend anymore time on me as a customer and didn't want to incur any more postal charges and has now refunded my money.....which I do not want.

It is not blindlemon's place to decide my consumer rights.

I would like an upgrade drive for which I have paid for.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris_M said:


> The drive was tested but according to blindlemon, no fault has been found and he blamed my tivo and my sat box for the fault. I asked for a replacement as under the Sale Of Goods Act, the drive is not fit for purpose.
> 
> I must have hit a raw nerve there as blindlemon's attitude completely changed. He said he didn't want to spend anymore time on me as a customer and didn't want to incur any more postal charges and has now refunded my money.....which I do not want.
> 
> ...


Interesting to hear of this Chris. Looks like blindlemon's and TivoHeaven's first seriously unhappy customer. I must say I certainly don't like it when companies try to show me the door as being too demanding on their staff as the easy way out to get rid of a determined customer who knows their rights (I just left a small broadband ADSL ISP who behaved like that when I complained about two major several hour long service outages that were entirely their fault and they didn't even ever update their Service Status page about). Also perhaps blindlemon failed to consider the obvious possibility that you would publish your concerns here.

Having said that blindlemon is usually a pretty helpful and technically knowledgeable chap so perhaps he has a reason for thinking the issue lies somewhere with your Sky box and tv setup, although I must say looking at your screens shots its not obvious what the issue might be. Did it reach the stage of you and him exchanging a few heated words perhaps?

As a worse case if you have had your money refunded you could always go to www.tivoland.com and buy an upgrade drive from them and see whether or not you experience the same issues.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

P.S. Presumably if you press the Aux button on the Tivo remote then these blocky pictures go away?

Ditto if you reinstall your original hard drives (if they are still working) does that also eliminate the blocky TV picture problem?


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2006)

It was not my intention to air this dirty laundry in public, as it really benefits no-one.

I have previously posted on the tivoheaven forum but blindlemon deleted that post, as the first drive he supplied, (a Seagate 160gb), developed the 'helium' sound problem. Again, he found no fault and blamed my tivo for the fault.

I am still using the original 40Gb quantum drive and it works perfectly....I just need more space.

My tivo and sat box are *not* faulty...the drives that blindlemon has supplied me *are* faulty but he refuses to accept this and has broken consumer law.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> blindlemon is usually a pretty helpful and technically knowledgeable chap so perhaps he has a reason for thinking the issue lies somewhere with your Sky box and tv setup


Unfortunately Chris refuses to believe that the problem lies with his TiVo, despite plenty of evidence (which he has failed to include in his post) to the contrary, so I had no option but to give him full refund.

How many times would you send out a new drive to somebody who keeps sending them back as "faulty" when there is absolutely nothing wrong with them?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Chris_M said:


> I must have hit a raw nerve there


Yes, maybe quoting the Sale of Goods act and demanding a THIRD drive when neither of the previous two had any demonstrable fault and I had recently spent xxx hours overnight testing them and going through the logfiles etc. wasn't the best way to endear yourself


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Chris_M:

In the interests of transparency, I am a satisfied TivoHeaven customer. I also don't want to jump into any dirty laundry. I'm also but a fledgling in the world of TiVo.

In short, feel free to ignore me. 

Looking at your pictures, my first thought was 'Mode 0 recording'. I have previously played around with the settings and got results much like screens 2 and 3. Have you tried turning off mode 0?

Screen 1 looks exactly like when SHMBO does some dusting around the back of the TV and dislodges a SCART lead slightly. Is that a possibility?

Just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> Unfortunately Chris refuses to believe that the problem lies with his TiVo, despite plenty of evidence (which he has failed to include in his post) to the contrary, so I had no option but to give him full refund.
> 
> How many times would you send out a new drive to somebody who keeps sending them back as "faulty" when there is absolutely nothing wrong with them?


blindlemon,

But if you definitely believe the fault is with Chris's Tivo can you clarify what the problem may be in your professional view and why it does not reveal itself with his existing original Quantum drive setup?

Thinking it through logically the only fault I can think of that might do this is one with the MPEG encoder being faulty and not supporting your preferred Mode 0 setup for users. But if so wouldn't setting the drive for CBR and the original Tivo quality settings overcome this issue if the fault is that the encoder can't handle Mode 0 and/or the Variable Bit Rate. Not ideal I agree though and given how cheap unsubbed Tivos are on Ebay not the best solution.

If you can persuade Chris the fault lies with his Tivo then the solution clearly lies in him buying another unsubbed one on Ebay for 50 quid or so (if he has a Lifetime sub) with him having pre-agreed with Tivo customer services that they will transfer his Lifetime subscription to another unsubbed Tivo that he acquires.

I must say that however harsh the criticism from Chris may be that I do not feel you were justified in deleting his post from your forum unless you believe it contained comments that were libelous. Even then the responsible thing to do would have been to only edit out the potentially libelous comments if there were any and show where the edits had taken place in the post.

Every business is tested by its most demanding customers but often a business can learn and grow from the input of those customers in my experience. If you really did delete his post from your TivoHeaven forum then I think Chris was really entirely justified in bringing the matter here.

Ultimately Chris can always buy an upgrade drive from Tivoland instead and if he experiences the same problems with that then perhaps he may begin to accept that it is his Tivo and not the hard drive configuration that is at fault.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Chris_M said:


> The picture faults are
> 
> http://www.zen92790.zen.co.uk/Pix/tivo1.JPG
> 
> ...


And for anybody bothered to look at it, I have uploaded a direct transcode (from TyTools) of the section of the actual recording shown in these photos to: http://www.megaphile.com/file/1529/Dead-Like-Me-My-Room-ty-1.mpg.html (35mb)

This shows the pixellation and blocking quite nicely and, as there were quite a lot of errors from TyTools when transcoding it, my theory is that the encoder in Chris's TiVo was/is playing up resulting in badly encoded files which show up as pixellation/blocking when played back. The type of playback distortion differs depending whether the file is played back in VLC, Media Player, PowerDVD, Firefox etc. which, again, would indicate a problem with the file format.

And here's the kernel log from the drive as the recording was being made:-

```
TiVo Web Project - TCL - v1.9.4                          
                          
Main Menu User Interface Info Logos Logs Mail MFS Phone Resource Editor Search Theme Web Remote Restart 
/var/log/Okernel/ 
Dec 6 12:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:54:20 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 12:54:20 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 12:54:44 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 12:54:45 (none) last message repeated 13 times
Dec 6 12:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 12:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:00:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 13:00:03 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 13:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:03:05 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 13:03:07 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 13:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:17:12 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:17:12 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:30:37 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:30:37 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:33:19 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 13:33:19 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 13:33:21 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5556a0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:33:22 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5556a0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:34:09 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(a35c9960) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:35:14 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 13:35:15 (none) last message repeated 20 times
Dec 6 13:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:35:56 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(af50ef10) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:36:01 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(af50f300) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:36:02 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(a35c9960) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:36:18 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(a35c9e60) is meaningless 
Dec 6 13:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:37:30 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 13:37:31 (none) last message repeated 11 times
Dec 6 13:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:40:20 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 13:40:21 (none) last message repeated 10 times
Dec 6 13:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:44:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 13:45:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 13:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 13:58:09 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 13:58:09 (none) last message repeated 7 times
Dec 6 13:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:12:57 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 14:12:58 (none) last message repeated 20 times
Dec 6 14:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:15:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 14:15:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 14:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:15:45 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 14:15:45 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 14:16:04 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(a35c9960) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:16:10 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 14:16:14 (none) last message repeated 33 times
Dec 6 14:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:17:00 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 14:17:03 (none) last message repeated 24 times
Dec 6 14:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:27:27 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:27:27 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:27:39 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 14:27:42 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 14:27:46 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5556a0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:27:46 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 14:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:32:27 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 14:32:27 (none) last message repeated 15 times
Dec 6 14:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:37:38 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:37:38 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:56:08 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5556a0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:56:08 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5556a0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 14:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 14:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 15:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 15:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:01:03 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 15:01:17 (none) last message repeated 32 times
Dec 6 15:01:25 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 15:01:25 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 15:01:29 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 15:01:29 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 15:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:01:36 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 15:01:37 (none) last message repeated 17 times
Dec 6 15:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:06:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:19:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:29:34 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 15:29:36 (none) last message repeated 24 times
Dec 6 15:30:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 15:30:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 15:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:34:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:34:15 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 15:34:17 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 15:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:41:00 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 15:41:02 (none) last message repeated 26 times
Dec 6 15:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 15:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:14:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 16:15:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 16:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:19:42 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:19:42 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:25:11 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:25:11 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:30:22 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 16:30:23 (none) last message repeated 20 times
Dec 6 16:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:38:00 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 16:38:03 (none) last message repeated 33 times
Dec 6 16:38:55 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:38:55 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:50:04 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:50:04 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 16:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:55:23 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 16:55:34 (none) last message repeated 99 times
Dec 6 16:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 16:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 17:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 17:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:03:01 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:03:04 (none) last message repeated 27 times
Dec 6 17:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:05:22 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:05:44 (none) last message repeated 49 times
Dec 6 17:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:09:10 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 17:09:10 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 17:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:15:49 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 17:15:49 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 17:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:18:17 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:18:18 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 6 17:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:29:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 17:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 17:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:39:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:51:58 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:51:58 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:55:37 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:55:39 (none) last message repeated 21 times
Dec 6 17:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:58:16 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 17:58:17 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 6 17:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 17:59:06 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 17:59:08 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 17:59:20 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 17:59:22 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 17:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 18:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 18:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 18:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 18:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:33:09 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 18:33:10 (none) last message repeated 23 times
Dec 6 18:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:42:33 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 18:42:34 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 6 18:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:58:06 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 18:58:08 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 18:58:20 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 18:58:23 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 18:58:51 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 18:58:52 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 6 18:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 18:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 19:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 19:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:03:24 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 19:03:24 (none) last message repeated 10 times
Dec 6 19:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:05:28 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 19:05:28 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 19:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 19:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:00:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 20:00:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 20:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 20:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 20:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:35:07 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 20:35:07 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 20:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:44:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:53:26 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 20:53:27 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 6 20:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 20:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 21:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 21:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:43:09 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 21:43:17 (none) last message repeated 30 times
Dec 6 21:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:45:42 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 21:45:43 (none) last message repeated 17 times
Dec 6 21:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:51:44 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 21:51:44 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 21:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 21:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 22:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 22:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:04:11 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 22:04:11 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 22:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:10:07 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 22:10:08 (none) last message repeated 14 times
Dec 6 22:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:12:42 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 22:12:46 (none) last message repeated 31 times
Dec 6 22:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:12:51 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 22:13:08 (none) last message repeated 12 times
Dec 6 22:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 22:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:00:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 23:00:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 23:00:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:00:42 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 23:00:45 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 23:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:15:20 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 23:15:20 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 6 23:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:21:27 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 6 23:21:27 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 6 23:21:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 6 23:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 6 23:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:36:10 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 23:36:11 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 6 23:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:40:34 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 23:40:37 (none) last message repeated 26 times
Dec 6 23:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:47:59 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 23:47:59 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 6 23:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:52:48 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:52:48 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:53:03 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:53:03 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:53:30 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:53:30 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:54:11 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:54:11 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:57:53 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 6 23:57:54 (none) last message repeated 23 times
Dec 6 23:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 6 23:59:08 (none) kernel: 1 1 0 0 
Dec 6 23:59:08 (none) kernel: - 0 1 0 0 
Dec 7 00:00:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 00:00:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 00:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:14:56 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 00:14:57 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 7 00:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:37:23 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 00:37:24 (none) last message repeated 22 times
Dec 7 00:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:54:37 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 00:54:40 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 00:54:45 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 00:54:46 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 00:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 00:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:09:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 01:10:01 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 01:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:31:57 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 01:31:57 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 01:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:33:23 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 01:33:23 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 7 01:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:38:57 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 01:38:59 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 01:39:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:39:13 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 01:39:16 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 01:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:43:00 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 01:43:01 (none) last message repeated 15 times
Dec 7 01:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:46:06 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 01:46:07 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 01:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:54:38 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 01:54:40 (none) last message repeated 14 times
Dec 7 01:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 01:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 02:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 02:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:09:19 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa551be0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 02:09:19 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa551be0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 02:09:20 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 02:09:20 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 02:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 02:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:00:00 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 03:00:02 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 03:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 03:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 04:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 05:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 06:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 07:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 08:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 09:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 10:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 10:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:14:44 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 10:14:44 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 10:14:47 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa5500f0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 10:14:47 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 10:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:25:32 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 10:25:33 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 7 10:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 10:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 10:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:52:54 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:53:25 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 10:53:25 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 10:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 10:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 11:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 11:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:26:47 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 11:26:49 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Dec 7 11:26:55 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa550ff0) is meaningless 
Dec 7 11:26:55 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 11:27:46 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 11:27:47 (none) last message repeated 15 times
Dec 7 11:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 11:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 11:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:56:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:58:58 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 11:58:59 (none) last message repeated 19 times
Dec 7 11:59:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 11:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 12:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 12:00:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:01:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:02:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:04:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:05:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:06:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:07:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:09:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:10:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:11:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:12:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:14:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:15:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:16:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:17:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:19:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:20:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:21:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:22:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:24:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:25:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:26:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:27:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:29:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 12:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 12:30:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:31:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:32:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:34:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:35:17 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 12:35:17 (none) last message repeated 5 times
Dec 7 12:35:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:35:17 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 12:35:18 (none) last message repeated 18 times
Dec 7 12:36:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:37:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:39:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:40:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:41:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:42:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:44:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:45:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:46:18 (none) kernel: IRPACK_SONY15 disabled 
Dec 7 12:46:18 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 12:46:21 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 12:46:21 (none) kernel: CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless 
Dec 7 12:46:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:47:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:49:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:50:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:51:32 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:52:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:54:02 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:55:17 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:56:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:57:39 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Dec 7 12:57:39 (none) kernel: This one's (317) goin' down 
Dec 7 12:57:39 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Dec 7 12:57:39 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xasyncmap 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap ffffffff 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to 10000 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap 0 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010003 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010043 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp0: decomp_alloc -> 807efd98 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) last message repeated 2 times
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set maxcid to 16 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010047 
Dec 7 12:57:40 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going up for IP packets! 
Dec 7 12:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80ce6180) 
Dec 7 12:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x80a8b400) 
Dec 7 12:57:47 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:59:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 12:59:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 13:00:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 13:00:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:01:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:02:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:04:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:05:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:06:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:07:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:09:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:10:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:11:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:12:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:14:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:15:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:16:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:17:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:19:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01004b 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 going down for IP packets! 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f01000b 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set xmit asyncmap ffffffff 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set mru to 5dc 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set rcv asyncmap 0 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp_tty_ioctl: set flags to f010008 
Dec 7 13:19:06 (none) kernel: ppp: channel ppp0 closing. 
Dec 7 13:19:07 (none) kernel: about to do_serial_hangup. 
Dec 7 13:19:07 (none) kernel: About to check tasks for tty to shutdown 
Dec 7 13:19:07 (none) kernel: just executed do_serial_hangup. 
Dec 7 13:20:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:21:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:22:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:24:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:25:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:26:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:27:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:29:03 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:29:58 (none) kernel: mediaswitch: returning 0 from standin tune after tuning to ch -3 with adjust -50 
Dec 7 13:30:00 (none) kernel: Done with this packet 
Dec 7 13:30:18 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:31:33 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160) 
Dec 7 13:32:48 (none) kernel: tcp_keepalive: call keepopen(0x809ba160)
```
Note the strange error "CodeFromNec(aa55de20) is meaningless" that crops up every few minutes. Despite running this drive in my test TiVo for nearly 24 hours I failed to see ONE of these messages during that time, but when the drive was in Chris's TiVo the log is peppered with them.

If anybody knows what these errors mean I'd be interested to hear, but I suspect it's a hardware problem with either the encoder or the (NEC) MediaSwitch chip on Chris's board


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris_M said:


> It was not my intention to air this dirty laundry in public, as it really benefits no-one.
> 
> My tivo and sat box are *not* faulty...the drives that blindlemon has supplied me *are* faulty but he refuses to accept this and has broken consumer law.


Chris,

I disagree that airing these issues in public is not beneficial. After all ultimately it may even convince you your Tivo box is faulty if more people give their input on the possible problem. It seems clear that you and blindlemon have had a serious disagreement of opinion and are not going to reconcile this on your own.

I think it is your absolute statement that your Tivo and sat box are not faulty that may perhaps be at the heart of the issue. While you could be right you ought to be prepared to at least accept some input from blindlemon as to what he believes may be the fault with either of these devices that is affecting your Tivo with the TivoHeaven hard drive.

Clearly ultimately you do have the option of going to TivoLand or even Kesh Electronics in Northern Ireland (although I wouldn't recommend the latter) for a pre configured upgrade drive too to test whether Blindlemon's assertion that your equipment must be at fault is correct.

To be fair to blindlmon he has I believe offered you a full refund, although I agree that attempting to retain you as a happy customer would in principle have been the better option for you and for Tivoheaven.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Just a thought - could an elderly powersupply be unable to drive a bigger faster drive and keep the mainboard up to voltage but be within tolerance for the old 5400rpm Quantums?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> If you really did delete his post from your TivoHeaven forum then I think Chris was really entirely justified in bringing the matter here.


I deleted his post because, a bit like here, he posted rather than emailing and it was a support issue that I preferred to deal with personally. I also did not at that stage know whether his drive was faulty or not.

Despite Chris's assertion that he doesn't like airing his dirty linen in public, it seems that his first instinct is always to do so. I'm just glad I don't have a view of his back garden...


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

AMc said:


> Just a thought - could an elderly powersupply be unable to drive a bigger faster drive and keep the mainboard up to voltage but be within tolerance for the old 5400rpm Quantums?


I suggested that, but Chris's response was to invoke the Sale of Goods act and pretty much demand that I send him a THIRD drive


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If anybody knows what these errors mean I'd be interested to hear, but I suspect it's a hardware problem with either the encoder or the (NEC) MediaSwitch chip on Chris's board


I'm happy to hear that I as a slowly gradually more knowledgeable Tivo end user and upgrader appear to have independently reached precisely the same conclusion as you.

So if Chris doesn't want to replace his Tivo and was actually perfectly happy with CBR can't you send him a drive configured with the original Tivo CBR values when presumably these problems wouldn't then occur with the encoder in say Basic mode? However I agree that the better option for Chris would be to buy a donor Tivo on Ebay for 50 quid or so and agree with Tivo customer service beforehand that he could transfer any lifetime sub that he may have on his machine across to it.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> To be fair to blindlmon he has I believe offered you a full refund


Not just offered, given. 


Pete77 said:


> I agree that attempting to retain you as a happy customer would in principle have been the better option


How many times would you send out a 'replacement' drive to a customer who refused to believe that the fault lay elsewhere?


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

My only thought is the newer drive might draw more current from the PSU than the original, and the system is as a result being pushed to its limit power wise. Just an idea though. Would explain why the original drive works.

EDIT: Oh just realised AMc already suggested this. Doh!


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

It may be that the drives supplied were not actually faulty, but just had some issue running in your/a TiVo. From experience, drives that are returned to a vendor as fault are usually run through the manufacturers test program (in this case, Samsung's disk test which can be downloaded from their website). If they pass this, then the manufacturer of the drive would not regard them as faulty and any replacement/repair would be purely at their discretion, so a vendor could also take this standpoint. Have you tried running this utility on the drives?

I'm not going to comment on suitability for purpose/consumer law etc though.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

GarySargent said:


> the newer drive might draw more current from the PSU than the original, and the system is as a result being pushed to its limit power wise.[..] Would explain why the original drive works.


Funny, I suggested that too, but it apparently fell on deaf ears


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Mike B said:


> Have you tried running this utility on the drives?


The returned drives passed all tests I could throw at them, including extended testing in my test TiVo.

Unfortunately, Chris just doesn't seem to want to take my word for it...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> I deleted his post because, a bit like here, he posted rather than emailing and it was a support issue that I preferred to deal with personally. I also did not at that stage know whether his drive was faulty or not.
> 
> Despite Chris's assertion that he doesn't like airing his dirty linen in public, it seems that his first instinct is always to do so. I'm just glad I don't have a view of his back garden...


With the greatest of respect Blindlemon if you are going to run a forum on your website you should be able to accept criticism as well as praise if the discussion is merely a professional one about whether his machine is faulty or not. Of course if he used four letter words and queried your parentage that would be a different matter but even then I think Editing the offending comments and not wholesale deletion is the best approach.

There is enough praise on your site from customers for objective potential customers to realise that one grumpy customer does not mean your service is no good.

Also with the greatest of respect I think its possible to imagine why from Chris's point of view he may think there is nothing wrong with his Tivo even though that appears not to in fact be the case. If you and he were close enough together then clearly you could visit him and compare the output from these drives in his Tivo compared to another one that you had brought along with you. But if he lives 100 miles or more away this is hardly going to be viable.

I agree that Chris is not perhaps as easy going as some of your customers but as my relationships with retailers can sometimes be rather like Chris's I can see why the disagreement has come about. What you really need is a mediator. Or perhaps you have now got several of them by the issue being discussed here in public.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

This thread is going off topic - it would seem the problem is not with the drives themselves - but in that the PSU can not supply the new drives which are of a different spec.

THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Had to make a guess on model numbers here, but the max power consumption of the Samsung does look slightly larger than that of a Quantum. Specs:

http://www.maxtor.com/_files/maxtor...cifications/fireball_lct15_specifications.pdf

http://www.samsung.com/Products/Har...nPointPSeries_SP2514N.asp?page=Specifications


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2006)

As the last thread was closed, I feel the need to clear my name in public.

[quote blindlemon]Yes, maybe quoting the Sale of Goods act and demanding a THIRD drive[/quote]

Here is my email, where did I demand a third drive? 
Where did I quote the Sales of Goods Act? All I did was make my postion clear and exercise my consumer rights under Consumer Law.

_Thank you for testing the drive exhaustively.

However at this point, I still wish to upgrade my TiVo drive and I find your offer of a refund (minus your postal expenses), unacceptable.

You have supplied me with two faulty drives, regardless whether or not you have found fault with them. Under the Sales Of Goods Act both are faulty, (as in not fit for purpose), and I too have incurred £11.40 postal charges back to you.

I have paid for an upgrade drive and that is what I would like you to supply at your earliest convenience.

Thanks

Chris_M_

I stll have every confidence in tivoheaven's ability to supply me with a fault-free drive, so I asked for a replacement. That is *my* perogative, as it is *my* right to ask for a refund, repair or replacement. 
Blindlemon broke consumer law by ignoring my wishes and issuing a refund. (His first offer was a partial refund...minus his postal expenses....which is again, against consumer law.)

My original purchase, a Seagate 160Gb drive, suffered the 'helium' fault.

This is discussed in this thread...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=321274

Blindlemon admits that the fault exists....but can't find it on my drive.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4657716&&#post4657716

Effectively beause he can't find the fault...he is calling me a liar.

I posted on the tivoheaven forum about this 'helium' fault and my post was removed and I received this email.

_Hi Chris,

If you are experiencing picture-breakups/blocking then the drive is clearly
faulty. Please return it and I will replace it FOC with another Seagate
160gb drive. Despite the fact that the "helium" sound *seems* to be common
to users of Seagate drives, I have never seen it myself in testing and have
many customers with this exact same drive who have never reported it either.
Alternatively, if you would prefer to upgrade to a Samsung HA250JC drive
then I'm happy to do that if you pay the £40 difference in price.

Please let me know how you wish to proceed.

Cheers
Steve

ps. I have removed your post from my forum as I would prefer to deal with
this on a one-to-one basis._

I feel it is wrong to remove any post from a public forum.

The replacement Samsung drive suffered severe blocking discussed in the other thread. Blindlemon failed to find fault with this drive and his email response was..

_How do you wish to proceed? To be frank I'm loath to incur more postage charges sending you a 3rd drive_

I asked for a replacement but he ignored it and refunded my money....which I do not want.

His next email was very abrupt and made it very clear he was washing his hands in this case.

_I don't think I would have the reputation I do if I were in the business of supplying faulty drives or treating my customers badly. I have not supplied any faulty drives but unfortunately it seems you just don't want to accept that there could be a problem with your TiVo.

Despite the fact that I have incurred additional postage and have now wasted a great deal of my time testing returned drives that were not faulty, I was still prepared to continue to work with you to help you get your TiVo fixed. However, I don't appreciate your tone or the fact that you have decided to start quoting the Sale of Goods act to me. Under that act my responsibilities (regardless of the whether the goods were faulty or not) are limited to a refund and that is what I have just given you via PayPal 
I wish you good luck in getting your TIVo fixed.

Cheers
Steve_

Frankly, his manner and customer service is very poor.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

*Steve - this is your opinion which you have given - some may agree and some may not. You have also had the final word.

But as you have now gone off on a rant which does not seem to me to be of any help to anyone else then this forum will stay closed. You first post may of been of interest - but the rest would have been better using PMs or e-mail.

Any further posts on this topic may be removed*


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

> Chris - this is your opinion which you have given - some may agree and some may not. You have also had the final word.
> 
> But as you have now gone off on a rant which does not seem to me to be of any help to anyone else then this forum will stay closed. You first post may of been of interest - but the rest would have been better using PMs or e-mail.
> 
> ...


See Closed Thread www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331553

I have attempted to raise with both the UK Moderators (ozsat who closed it and also GarySargent who left it open) by Private Message their decision to close the thread started by Chris about his faulty drive from TivoHeaven but they refuse to respond and explain their reasons which I find very disappointing.

The thread had not become a flame war and both Chris who started it and blindlemon who was responding to it were happy for it to continue.

Further discussion would I feel have led Chris to realise that the problem lay not with the drive but either with the power supply condition or or the motherboard in his Tivo. Instead of which the discussion was summarily cut short on the inaccurate grounds that it was going off topic which it definitely was not.

This web forum rarely closes threads and I really don't see why this thread justified that decision when I have already established with blindlemon that he has not asked for it to be closed either and did not feel it was damaging to his business and was entirely happy for it to continue.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2006)

Blindlemon has went off on a rant via PM...

_but you won't be getting another drive from me or, I suspect, any of the other suppliers who post on this forum. _

What right has he to decide who other vendors sell their goods too?

As I mentioned earlier, I have *definitely* hit a raw nerve. Maybe it's professional pride and he refuses to accept that two different drives he's supplied can be faulty...even if he can't find that fault.

Haven't we all been in the postion of an intermittent fault in our cars.....which decides to cure itself when you take it to the garage?

To spell it out....

tivoheaven supplies hard drives for use in a tivo. The Sale Of Goods Act says that the hard drive must be 'fit for it's purpose'. Therefore it must record and playback tv programmes without sound or picture defects.

The first drive I was supplied with had a sound defect...the second had picture defects.

Both drive's are therefore 'not fit for purpose', and my consumer rights are that I can ask for a refund, repair or replacement. Blindlemon completely ignored my consumer rights.

The cost of sending me a third drive is insignificant to the loss in revenue he has now suffered with the poor customer service.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Pete77 said:


> See Closed Thread www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=331553
> 
> I have attempted to raise with both the UK Moderators (ozsat who closed it and also GarySargent who left it open) by Private Message their decision to close the thread started by Chris about his faulty drive from TivoHeaven but they refuse to respond and explain their reasons which I find very disappointing.


*Some of us have lives outside of these forums and sometimes do not have time to justify things on the spot!*

I am happy for the thread to be reopened if it is used to help resolve a TiVo technical problem - this forum is not a place for an individual to complain about a company he has an issue with - or for a company to complain about an individual.

Before the thread was closed it had been suggested several times the it was likely to be the PSU.


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

I doubt the sales of goods act applies anyway as what is being sold is pirate software on a hard drive technically!

Ozsat took over moderating of the thread, which is why I have not commented - speak to him - and via PM not in the forum.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Chris_M said:


> poor customer service.


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Others will make up their own minds based on what they have seen of you in your posts.

You can't force me to send you another drive. I have given you a full refund and any contract we had is now cancelled.

Maybe you should have asked around about my customer service and reputation before you accused me of lying to you.


----------



## Chris_M (Dec 14, 2006)

The lastest rant from blindlemon...

_Don't you ever give up?
As I said, I DON'T have to send you a third drive.

I have given you a full refund and my obligations are discharged as the contract is cancelled.

You can't force people to sell you things, just like you can't force a TiVo to be well if it's faulty.

You obviously STILL believe I have been lying to you so how on earth do you expect me to react when you keep attacking me on this forum?
_

I have never attacked you this forum...I have merely stated the facts that two hard-drives turned out to be faulty. Is that so unreasonable?

For the record, I have a new PSU installed and also have borrowed a sat box...and guess what?

Tivo is happily recording away on it's original drive....absolutely defect free!!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

PMs are called that for a reason you know.


Anyway, why not go get a larger drive from someone other than Blindlemon, and let us know how you get on. That will show once and for all if the problem lies with your Tivo or not.

Using your original drive won't put the same stress on your PSU as a larger drive, which *might* be why the errors are not occurring at the moment.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

ozsat said:


> ..... this forum is not a place for an individual to complain about a company he has an issue with - or for a company to complain about an individual.


Maybe, maybe not. The issue does revolve around a part for a UK Tivo and possible problems with the part or the Tivo. It also directly affects more than one regular poster here, and the parts and supplier in question have been recommended more than once by others in this forum. The outcome may have been of interest to many.

Would you have closed the thread if it had been in "chit-chat"? Couldn't you have just moved it there once it went a bit off-topic?

Closing the thread seems to be a bit drastic. I saw no drawn swords.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Chris_M said:


> two hard-drives turned out to be faulty


I think the concensus among those who have posted is that the fault is with your TiVo.

As I also said in my PM to you:


> With all due respect, I probably have a lot more experience of TiVo drives, both working and faulty, than you, but you refuse to accept my word that neither of the drives I sent you was faulty. Why? What would it benefit me to lie to you and say the drives weren't faulty if they were? As I told you, I have replaced probably 20 drives under warranty this year and in all cases a) the returned drives were faulty and b) the customers concerned are now very happy with both the replacement drive and my customer service.
> 
> It is GOOD FOR ME to replace faulty drives promptly and without quibble. However, it is NOT good for me to get into a situation where I have to keep sending one good drive after another to a customer with a faulty TiVo who refuses to believe me when I say the drives he has returned aren't faulty! Didn't you stop to think that perhaps *I* might be offended by your refusal to take my word for whether the drives were faulty? You accuse me of calling you a liar (which I haven't) but on the other hand you continue to refuse to believe what I say about the drives you have returned.
> 
> If the drives were faulty I would have already sent you a another replacement, along with an apology for the inconvenience caused, and you would (presumably?) be a happy customer like all the others. However, as neither of them were faulty, I really felt I had no option but to stop the rot and refund your money - especially when you started getting "heavy" by mentioning (OK, OK, not quoting) the Sale of Goods Act


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

chrisd said:


> PMs are called that for a reason you know.


Apparently some people have a read-only PM system - read the PM, post the reply in the forum


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Chris_M said:


> tivoheaven supplies hard drives for use in a tivo. The Sale Of Goods Act says that the hard drive must be 'fit for it's purpose'. Therefore it must record and playback tv programmes without sound or picture defects.


The problem here though Chris is you are installing a replacement drive that differs from the original OEM spec developed by and specified by the manufacturer (Tivo UK) of the unit it is being installed in, especially if things like Cachecard drivers or Mode 0 setting changes are incorporated.

Also the supplier has confirmed the goods perform as expected on his test rig on more than one occasion but when you install it in your rig it doesn't work. If a low energy light bulb doesn't work because your light bulb socket has defective wiring then the supplier is not liable for that fault. When we look at a 5 year old Tivo with a possibly worn out power supply for a larger non manufacturer approved hard drive upgrade that is the kind of grey area we are getting into. It isn't like you buying an officially manufacturer approved accessory for a new car.

If you buy a modified exhaust for your Ford that Ford hasn't endorsed and you couldn't make it work as you expected I think the most you could expect from the supplier was a refund. A refund is the best form of redress a retailer can offer you. I'm sure a court would agree that if a retailer has given you a full refund then they aren't obliged to repair or replace the item.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

And getting the matter back on track I believe the fault lies either in the inadequacy of the 5 year old power supply to cope with the upgrade or the fact that there is a fault in the encoder which can't cope with the change to supporting Variable instead of Constant Bit Rate (the latter being the condition as supplied by the manifacturer).

If Chris was happy with how his old hard drives performed he now has his full refund (the best remedy expected in law) so he can now reinstall the old hard drives in his Tivo and carry on as before if he wants.

If on the other hand he wants to install a non manufacturer approved modification he should be prepared to take the professional advice of the modification company he is using about other components that need to be replaced or upgraded to achieve this.

There is a free market out there and there are at least two if not thee other providers of preconfigured Tivo hard drives that Chris can approach if he wants a second opinion and/or to try a second or third pre-configured drive from another supplier.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> *Some of us have lives outside of these forums and sometimes do not have time to justify things on the spot!*


Are you sure any of us true Tivo addicts have lives in the sense of other people who go to the gym or off swimming or out to a nightclub regularly with friends /  

I did wait a couple of hours after my PM back to you before posting my other thread and you did seem to post some other messages in this then closed thread during the interim so I thought you probably hadn't gone off shopping for Christmas presents etc......................

Anyhow many thanks for reopening the thread ozsat. I think the discussion is beginning to near an end, unless of course Chris still won't accept any of the advice he has so far been given by other forum members.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

Pete77 said:


> Anyhow many thanks for reopening the thread ozsat. I think the discussion is beginning to near an end


It might do, if you stop replying to your own posts


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Chris,

I only wish to point out one thing to you:

Your continual reference to your "rights" under the Sale of Goods ( and services ) Act as amended -

Your only redress under the legislation is refund, not replacement, the act is written that way specifically - you have no right to a replacement only your money back which I note has happened.

The onus under European legislation is that in the first 6 months of sale is for the vendor to prove the goods are NOT faulty ( after six months the onus is on you you to prove they are faulty ) and Blindlemon feels he has done this he would be well within HIS rights to keep your money and tell you to go whistle - your onlly redress then would be to go to court, given that ( I am sure ) that he keeps records of his testing and printouts from the manufacturers diagnostics are easy to make this would be a case you would lose....... However he has given you a refund and no longer wishes to do business with you ( as is HIS right ) your avenues left are somewhat limited.

Rgds,

R.

on a side note anyone else think M. Al Fayed is an obstinate s.o.b.?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2003)

And for anyone casually glancing at this thread, the OP is Chris_M, not ME !!!

I don't want to be given a bad name round these here parts for somthing I never did


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

chrisd said:


> And for anyone casually glancing at this thread, the OP is Chris_M, not ME !!!
> 
> I don't want to be given a bad name round these here parts for somthing I never did


Noted  My reply was directed towards Chris_M

Rgds,

R.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> .....other people who go to the gym or off swimming or out to a nightclub regularly with friends ...


 They do? Wow.

When did that sort of thing start happening and why didn't anyone tell me about it?


----------



## Mike B (Sep 16, 2003)

frogster said:


> They do? Wow.
> 
> When did that sort of thing start happening and why didn't anyone tell me about it?


Perhaps we need to get TiVo to send a message (like the "Line-up Change Has Occurred" message) so it appears on-screen........


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

frogster said:


> They do? Wow.
> 
> When did that sort of thing start happening and why didn't anyone tell me about it?


Its obviously only because they don't have enough decent television to watch as those other activities are so much more expensive and yet often so much less enjoyable. 

I'm still reeling from ozsat's assertion that despite owning a Tivo he still has time for a life too.


----------



## DaveBrown (Jul 10, 2006)

The forum does have a lot of comments about audio problems, re-boots required and other strange faults which haven't been cured by a new PSU. I wonder if these problems have all appeared after hard drive upgrades, particularly with software hacks ?

I'm still using a standard image from my original hard drive on a single 120Gb drive and so far it has been very reliable.


----------

